# Torch!



## moatmeister (Apr 15, 2008)

Thought this one wouldbe easy but it appears not!

I want a rechargeable torch for my van. One that mounts on a charguing bracket so that it is alwaysin a known place fully charged and can be fed with 12V through that bracket to charge it. The only one I can findthatloks suitable is the maglite system. No doubt excllent, but at over £70 a tad expensive even if it does double as a handy kosh for dealing with intruders. any other ideas please?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've got one of these:
http://www.powerbee.co.uk/Solar-Camping/Trevor-Baylis-Eco-Torch-Xtreme/p-84-320/

but paid nothing like that, so Google if you fancy it.

Dave


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*rechargeable torch*

Greetings,

I have a dynamo torch that I got from Aldi's or Lidl's, cost about £12 I think, works a treat, always ready to use.

There are several other types of rechargeable, cordless, dynamo ones available on the internet, especially ebay.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I have been tent camping for many years before "upgrading" to a motorhome, so a good torch was an essential item for me. And when I compare my consumption of torches before I bought my first MAG-Lite, then it is obvious that the MAG-Lite, calculated over its _lifespan_, is by far the *cheapest* torch I ever had.

And hadn't it been stolen in 2000, after 13 years of usage, I would still be using my first MAG-Lite.

I would however recommend to reconsider the rechargeable option. A rechargeable torch - no matter which brand - is considerably more expensive. And rechargeable batteries have a limited lifespan, too. So if the torch is not used too freqently, it could happen that ordinary, top-brand, non-rechargeable batteries actually last longer than rechargeable ones.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

I agree entirely with Boff. I have had in my day almost every type of torch and my Maglites are by far the most reliable. I carry a mini (2 cell AA) in my work jacket for the last 17 years and so far have only replaced two bulbs and I swap the batteries about every 6 months. I also have two 4D cell Maglites in the pockets of the seats in Tincan with the hiviz vests. These torches we have since '99 and have only ever replaced batteries. The Lidl 12volt rechargeable was the worst value ever, the longest time it lit was about 1 minute but it was exceptionally bright for that minute, a bit like a comet.

Noel


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I've got one of those ones you shake to get power (don't know its proper name, but its great, just gently rock it back and forth a few times and it lasts for ages...no chance of duff batteries etc;

Bought it in Homebase or similar for about £20 I think.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

bouncer said:


> I've got one of those ones you shake to get power (don't know its proper name, but its great, just gently rock it back and forth a few times and it lasts for ages...no chance of duff batteries etc;
> 
> Bought it in Homebase or similar for about £20 I think.


Eeerrmm. Sorry, i'm afraid that's not correct.
The shaking operates a dynamo which puts charge into rechargeable batteries. Trouble is all rechargeable batteries hate being left flat and degrade very quickly. I think you'll find that they will become "Duff" quite soon and that you'll have to shake, more and more, to get less light.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

moatmeister said:


> Thought this one wouldbe easy but it appears not!
> 
> I want a rechargeable torch for my van. One that mounts on a charguing bracket so that it is alwaysin a known place fully charged and can be fed with 12V through that bracket to charge it. The only one I can findthatloks suitable is the maglite system. No doubt excllent, but at over £70 a tad expensive even if it does double as a handy kosh for dealing with intruders. any other ideas please?


Do a Google search for "rechargeable torch wall mounted".
You'll get about 5000 hits.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Good info on this thread.

I use a 2D cell Maglite - Halogen bulb - 4 years old - last a lifetime.

Can also be used as a "self defence weapon"!!

Cheers

David


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

There's a reason why bobbies carry Maglites.
If you draw your baton you have to do a report to your Sergeant, even if you don't use it.

Carry a maglite and you are carrying a maglite.

Excellent self defence tool. 
Carry it like the US cops do, with the shaft resting on your shoulder. That way you don't need to change grip if you do need to defend yourself.
Also the other person can't see your face, which keeps them guessing.

I would also suggest that, if you get an LED torch, then don't bother with a rechargeable. It'll last for absolutely ages on a set of Duracells.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi AberdeenAngus

Do you prefer the Maglite to a catapult and some rocks?


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Heh heh.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



AberdeenAngus said:


> I would also suggest that, if you get an LED torch, then don't bother with a rechargeable. It'll last for absolutely ages on a set of Duracells.


MAG-Lites are now also available with LEDs, and for older D-cell models even an LED upgrade kit is available. The LED is however optimized for brightness, not for power saving. It is a 3-watts-LED, means it takes about as much power as the original light bulb, while being much, much brighter.

I have upgraded my MAG (4x D-cell) some time ago, and it is definitely worth its price.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Aberdeen Angus, no my torch does not have 'rechargeable' batteries in it, I will put a photo on here next time I have it (stored in Motorhome)....


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Where does the energy come from to light the bulb as soon as you stop shaking it?

Dave


----------

